# IP-Adresse



## zilti (27. Jan 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
Weiss jemand von euch, wie man mit Java die IP-Adresse herausfindet? Ich finde die Sache mit dem PHP-Script, welches einem die Adresse zurückgibt, finde ich irgendwie nicht so elegant. Und wie geht es im LAN? Also wie findet man dort die lokale IP raus (z.B. 192.168.0.5)?
=
Geschrieben mit OperaMini Handy Browser


----------



## The_S (28. Jan 2008)

InetAddress#getLocalHost bzw. Generell die Klasse InetAddress mal ansehen.


----------



## zilti (28. Jan 2008)

Hmm, über InetAddress krieg ich nur 127.0.0.1


----------



## SlaterB (28. Jan 2008)

dann hast du wohl auch nur diese Adresse,
benutze auch ipconfig in der Konsole

wenn du nur über Tefefon/ DSL ins Internet gehst, dann muss dein Rechner keine IP-Adresse haben,
dann wird die deiner Verbindung erst beim Provider zugeordnet, nehme ich mal an?


----------



## zilti (28. Jan 2008)

Gibts denn eine Funktion, die dasselbe zurückgibt wie ipconfig? Sollte nämlich plattformunabhängig sein.


----------



## SlaterB (28. Jan 2008)

bevor gegenteiliges bewiesen: was spricht gegen InetAddress#getLocalHost?
oder hast du eine Abweichung?


----------



## zilti (29. Jan 2008)

inetAddress beinhaltet, egal wie ich es mache, immer nur 127.0.0.1 .


----------



## The_S (29. Jan 2008)

Das haben wir auch schon mitbekommen, wir wollten aber eigentlich wissen, was ipconfig ausspuckt  .


----------



## zilti (29. Jan 2008)

Also unter Linux erstmal garnix 
Unter Windows kommen die verschiedenen IP's:
127.0.0.1
192.168.0.2
80.218.178.111  <- Diese hier würde ich gerne mit Java herausfinden


----------



## The_S (29. Jan 2008)

Diese ist imho die öffentliche IP-Adresse deines Routers nach außen!? Das ist nicht ganz so trivial, da gabs letztens einen Thread von midnigg zu. Einfach mal suchen 

[edit] ich war mal so frei http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=62767&highlight=


----------



## zilti (29. Jan 2008)

Danke!


----------

